# Extrañar/echar de menos/echar en falta



## femmejolie

Esta pregunta es para saber *qué expresión de estas 3 usáis más en Centroamérica y Sudamérica*.
Yo creo que en Argentina usan exclusivamente (por los films , canciones y argentinos con los que he hablado) "extrañar".
Yo pensaba que "extrañar" se usaba "casi" en exclusiva en América, ya que en España solo se usa "echar de menos" (un poco menos, echar en falta). 
Un chileno en el Forum It-Esp (#13,14 y 15) me ha dicho que en Chile usan "echar de menos", no "extrañar" (que es cursi), o sea, que está llamando cursis a los argentinos .


----------



## Casusa

Bueno, todo depende de lo que sea de uso más normal en tu país, a mí "echar de menos" me parece rebuscado, eso porque en Bolivia solo decimos: "extrañar"


----------



## Bilma

En México extrañar.


----------



## BETOREYES

En Colombia:

Me haces falta        --> Muy común
Te extraño             --> Común
Te hecho de menos --> No tan común (pero se usa)
Te hecho en falta   --> Rarísimo


----------



## ROSANGELUS

En Venezuela
te echo en falta, nunca lo hé escuchado, de hecho me suena mal.
me haces falta, bastante común, se usa normalmente.
te echo de menos, se usa pero muy poco.
te extraño, me encanta esa, de hecho creó que es la más utilizada por acá.
Saluds


----------



## Henrik Larsson

*H*ECHO DE MENOS está mal.

PD: En España "te echo de menos" se utiliza mucho, más que "extrañar" (al menos en donde vivo yo).


----------



## mirx

En México. Extrañar y menos común. Echar de menos.

Nunca había escuchado "echar en falta".


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

En México:

"Me haces falta" y "Te extraño" son muy comunes
"Te echo de menos" es más raro, pero se usa
"Te echo en falta" es prácticamente inexistente, de hecho, yo lo conozco porque tengo amigos en España, porque aquí nunca lo he escuchado.

Abundando un poco más, podría agregar que un "te extraño" es mucho más intenso que un "me haces falta", éste último, por cierto, se podría utilizar también para cosas.

En cuanto al "echar de menos" suena como mucho más formal, y dependiendo del contexto, podría también sonar algo afectado.

Como dije al principio, esto, en México.

Saludos.


----------



## Totopi

¡Hola!
Par mí lo más habitual es "echar de menos", "me haces falta" lo utilizo en un sentido más poético, es algo más pasional, lo utilizo sobre todo en lenguaje escrito, algo parecido me pasa con "te extraño", pero no lo uso habitualmente y sólo por escrito.  Sin embargo, "echar en falta" más a menudo para referirme a cosas y cuando lo utilizo para personas no tiene ese sentido de expresión amorosa o amistosa, simplemente hago referencia a que "se notaba que X no estaba presente".
Saludos


----------



## heidita

_Echar en falta_ también significa _buscar, o notar que falta _en español.

Echo en falta mi libro de cuentos. (Lo llevo buscando hace tiempo).

También se usa como dijo *Femme *al principio.


----------



## yserien

Está claro que en España se usa más que "allende los mares". Me refiero a "echar en falta" .Va desde la perdida de un objeto a la desaparición de un ser querido.


----------



## tase

Más ejemplos en España:

Ej: "Echo de menos a mi hermana".
Ej2: menos común pero igual de correcto "extraño a mi hermana".
Ej3: "Echamos en falta que no vinieras", pero es más común con cosas "Al llegar a casa eché en falta las llaves porque me las olvidé en el despacho."


----------



## Pinairun

¿Nadie añora?


----------



## miguel89

Añorar se usa para tiempos más lejanos; un adulto puede añorar su juventud o el lugar de donde es oriundo y que abandonó hace mucho. Nadie añora al amigo que se fue hace dos semanas de viaje.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

miguel89 said:


> Añorar se usa para tiempos más lejanos; un adulto puede añorar su juventud o el lugar de donde es oriundo y que abandonó hace mucho. *Nadie añora al amigo que se fue hace dos semanas de viaje.*
> 
> Saludos



¡Ah, ¿no?! ¡Vaya un amigo (me refiero al que se queda)!
Y si se trata de la novia, ¿tampoco?

No capto en la definición del DRAE ese matiz de 'tiempos lejanos'..., ni tampoco lo percibo así. Yo añoro a mi hija y tan solo hace dos meses que se fue de casa.


> 1. tr. Recordar con pena la ausencia, privación o pérdida de alguien o algo muy querido. U. t. c. intr.


----------



## miguel89

Sólo digo cómo se usa —cuando se usa— por aquí. No había mirado la definición del diccionario. Al amigo que se fue hace poquito no se lo añora, pero se lo extraña. De hecho, añorar no se usa mucho referido a personas; es más frecuente que se refiera a lugares o circunstancias.


----------



## Pinairun

miguel89 said:


> Sólo digo como se usa —cuando se usa— por aquí. No había mirado la definición del diccionario. Al amigo que se fue hace poquito no se lo añora, pero se lo extraña. De hecho, añorar no se usa mucho referido a personas; es más frecuente que se refiera a lugares o circunstancias.



Ahhh, vale.


----------



## cbrena

Pinairun said:


> ¿Nadie añora?


Sí, yo, pero nunca lo digo. Cuando añoro a alguien lo único que digo es que le echo de menos.

(Leísmos aparte).


----------



## Erreconerre

Por aquí se_ extraña _más que se _hecha de menos_. 
Hechar de menos tiene un poco de parecido con _hacer menos,_ es decir, serle infiel a la pareja. Así que nos suena más amable _extrañar_. 

http://www.albumcancionyletra.com/extraname_de_jose-alfredo-jimenez-y-alexander-pires___258062.aspx


----------



## Pinairun

cbrena said:


> Sí, yo, pero nunca lo digo. Cuando añoro a alguien lo único que digo es que le echo de menos.
> 
> (Leísmos aparte).



Habría que desempolvarlo. Una contra tres.


----------



## janlu314

Los matices que diferencian estas expresiones son tan íntimos que forman parte del momento de ánimo (la melancolía, la tristeza, el deseo...)

La añoranza es el más profundo e intimo de estos sentimientos, se añora lo más querido y que en mi opinión se perdió para siempre. Siento añoranza por las risas de mis hijos cuando eran niños pero no las extraño y echarlas de menos o en falta, a estas alturas, menos aún.

Nadie tiene morriña.


----------



## Pinairun

janlu314 said:


> Los matices que diferencian estas expresiones son tan íntimos que forman parte del momento de ánimo (la melancolía, la tristeza, el deseo...)
> 
> La añoranza es el más profundo e intimo de estos sentimientos, se añora lo más querido y que en mi opinión se perdió para siempre. Siento añoranza por las risas de mis hijos cuando eran niños pero no las extraño y echarlas de menos o en falta, a estas alturas, menos aún.
> 
> Nadie tiene morriña.



¿Y saudade?


----------



## Agró

Pues yo sí añoro ciertos tobillos...


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Pues yo sí añoro ciertos tobillos...



La ola puritana que nos asuela, ya se sabe.


----------



## Pinairun

Agró said:


> Pues yo sí añoro ciertos tobillos...





Lurrezko said:


> La ola puritana que nos asuela, ya se sabe.



¿Otra vez...? Ya llegará el buen tiempo, ya.


----------



## jorgema

*Echar en falta *no lo conocía como equivalente de 'extrañar' o 'echar de menos'. Para mí era simplemente darse cuenta de que algo faltaba, notar la falta de algo que uno creía tener, o de algo que debía estar en determinado lugar. Pero veo que el DRAE indica como primera definición de 'echar de menos' justamente: 



> (Del port. _achar menos_, hallar menos). locs. verbs. Advertir, notar su falta.​



*Extrañar*, en el uso latinoamericano, no tiene nunca ese sentido.


----------



## JCA-

BETOREYES said:


> En Colombia:
> 
> Me haces falta --> Muy común
> Te extraño --> Común
> Te echo de menos --> No tan común (pero se usa)
> Te echo en falta --> Rarísimo



Totalmente de acuerdo, por acá las más comunes son hacer falta y extrañar. Con la pequeña corrección ortográfica que te hice y disculpa, pues hecho con h es de hacer y echo en la expresión es de echar.

Cómo se usaría cada una, por acá; ejemplos:

Tú *me haces *(mucha) *falta*. Te *extraño *(mucho). ¿me *extrañas*? ¿te *hago falta*? 

*echar de menos*, aunque se usa menos se usaría más en este caso:

Ayer no viniste a clase; te *echamos de menos*, nos *hiciste falta*. 
No fuiste a la reunión. *Hiciste *bastante *falta*. Te *echamos de menos
*
Un saludo


----------



## cbrena

Pinairun said:


> Habría que desempolvarlo. Una contra tres.


Sí, habría que desempolvarlo y usarlo más. _Añorar_ es un bonito verbo.


Pinairun said:


> ¿Y saudade?


Esto me suena más a la melancolía y a la morriña gallega que a la añoranza.



Pinairun said:


> ¿Otra vez...? Ya llegará el buen tiempo, ya.


Preciosa tu manta de cuadros.


----------



## Zeppy

Hola a todos, necesito saber cuál sería el antónimo -o lo contrario, lisamente- a extrañar o echar de menos, en concreto un lugar. No he encontrado nada hasta ahora, aparentemente no existe, lo que me extraña (en términos de sorpresa) que el idioma español no tenga el término. En verdad busqué en inglés que manejo por lo menos básicamente y nada tampoco.
Soy de Montevideo Uruguay y usamos exclusivamente extrañar, echar de menos sólo lo oímos en las pelis y series.
Cordial saludo.


----------



## Seelewig

Hola:

Lo contrario de _echar de menos_, literalmente, ¿no sería _echar de más_? Claro que no sé si se usa mucho.
Si yo tuviera que expresar el sentimiento "contrario" a extrañar o echar de menos, quizá diría: me sobra, me cansa, me hastía... (Si es que el objeto o el lugar estuvieran presentes, claro está).


----------



## Rodal

Extrañar y echar de menos, ambos se usan.


----------



## Zeppy

Seelewig said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo contrario de _echar de menos_, literalmente, ¿no sería _echar de más_? Claro que no sé si se usa mucho.
> Si yo tuviera que expresar el sentimiento "contrario" a extrañar o echar de menos, quizá diría: me sobra, me cansa, me hastía... (Si es que el objeto o el lugar estuvieran presentes, claro está).



Gracias Seelewig por tu respuesta.

En realidad estoy buscando el término concreto de la situación contraria a extrañar. Ejemplo: amo≠odio, lejos≠cerca...
Quizá no lo haya y listo.
Saludos.-


----------



## Penyafort

Seelewig said:


> Lo contrario de _echar de menos_, literalmente, ¿no sería _echar de más_? Claro que no sé si se usa mucho.



Yo entiendo que _echar de más _tiene un sentido mucho más literal. Es decir: ¿Cuánta sal has echado a la sopa para que esté tan salada? No sé, le habré echado de más.

Además, teniendo en cuenta que el origen de _echar de menos _es el portugués _achar menos_ (que también era _hallar menos_ en castellano pero que debió contagiarse semánticamente del verbo echar), dudo que pudiera entenderse como opuesto ese "echar de más". En otras palabras, el echar de menos tiene el sentido original de "encontrar menos, no encontrar (pues falta)", que vendría a ser como el _trobar a faltar_ catalán, el _manquer _francés, el _mancare_ italiano, etc.

Añorar es un catalanismo (_enyorar_) relativamente reciente. En catalán su uso es antiguo y parece proceder de _ignorare_. Si tiene algún uso en Latinoamérica será de haber entrado por vía literaria.

Para mí, si al usarlo nos referimos a un recuerdo, el contrario sería el verbo olvidar. El problema está en que es un tipo de recuerdo que produce pena, por lo que de manera tan concreta no creo que haya un antónimo evidente.


----------



## Rodal

Echar de menos es decir me haces falta y su opuesto no es echar de más puesto que como bien lo señala Penuafort echar de más tiene un sentido mucho más literal.


----------



## Seelewig

Penyafort said:


> Yo entiendo que _echar de más _tiene un sentido mucho más literal. Es decir: ¿Cuánta sal has echado a la sopa para que esté tan salada? No sé, le habré echado de más.


Sí, claro, eso ya es otro sentido de "echar", me parece. Tampoco quería decir que fuera ese su contrario, sino que su contrario "literal" no servía de mucho (porque no se usa en ese sentido, a no ser como broma o juego de palabras).


----------



## Señor K

"No echo para nada de menos..."


----------

